# Favorite Whiny Protest Songs (That May or May Not Be From the 60's)



## hopeandjoy (Jun 15, 2009)

As the title states. Protest songs aren't all bad, of course. It just depends on whether you're being mocked or not.

That said, my favorite is _Fun and Games_ by the Barenaked Ladies. It's all bitter and stuff.

Or maybe I just like their stuff too much, I don't know.



For those who don't know, the thread title comes from _Animaniacs_. Basically the quote goes like this:

"Devil: Yours is an agony worse than all others! You will remain here for eternity listening to: Whiny protest songs from the 60's."


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 17, 2009)

any bob dylan song


----------



## Erif (Jun 17, 2009)

Like, don't you consider all of Rise Against songs this category? lol, and a couple from System of a Down.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 17, 2009)

No. The OP means the original 60s protest songs. Hippie counterculture and all that. Hence my Bob Dylan reference.


----------



## Erif (Jun 17, 2009)

Ohez.

In that case, I Ain't Marching Anymore would be one, I think. Give Peace a Chance, also.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 17, 2009)

"Alice's Restaurant" (okay, most of it's talking over a guitar, and it's not that whiny)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Imagine?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Zombie by the Cranberries I suppose.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 18, 2009)

War Pigs by Black Sabbath.


----------

